

QUESTION: What is your favorite programming language and why? - DuqE
http://www.awdp.org/blog/125/QUESTION:-What-is-your-favorite-coding-language-and-why?

======
Wickk
I swear I see this topic across various forums on a daily basis.

But anyway in no specific order:

Python - The simplicity of the language was an invaluable gateway into
programming for me. I worried much less about syntax than I did when I learned
Java in HS, and spent much more time focusing on actual concepts of
programming as a whole. It's still my go-to language when applicable.

Javascript - I continuously get blown away by the things people are able to do
with this language across the web. Recent example: Bellard's Linux emu.

C - After I had a firm grip with python I began picking this up via the K&R
bible, and I still find myself challenged by either concepts or the use of the
language itself when using it.

